# ICSI w/IMSI - BEST QUALITY EGGS & SPERM?



## PalmTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Hello Ladies,

I live in Holland and had my 1st ICSI treatment here. Unfortunately, after 5 failed tempts with 3 day embryos, we have decided to forget our 8 frozen embryos and start a fresh cycle at the Lister Fertility Clinic in London. Why? As Fertility treatments are covered by the Dutch Health Insurances they are very regulated and the all system is not advanced as other countries. This 1st journey took us 1year and we don't want to waste more time trying the left frozen embryos because they might don't have a good quality (clinics here don't offer blastocyst embryos).

So I'll start my 2nd fertility treatment next month at the Lister Clinic in London and this time we will do ICSI with IMSI. I've done all the relevant tests at the Lister, like as: NK cells, Chromossome Karyotype, etc.... The Dr has prescribed my treatment and I will be on the long protocol this time (I had the short one in the 1st cycle). 

My question is: WHAT CAN WE DO/EAT/TAKE TO GET THE BEST EGGS AND SPERM?

My husband will start taking some vitamins +1gr of vitamin c, prescribed by our Doctor.

Any advise is welcome!


PalmTree


----------

